# Zertifikatsinstallation via Web Anwendung



## firestone (28. Jul 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ist es möglich in einer Webanwendung eine Funktion bereit zustellen die ein bestimmtes Zertifikat aus dem IE Zertifikatsspeicher löscht und eine aktuelle Version dieses Zertifikats anschließend installiert.

Natürlich mit Benutzeraktionen wie bestätigen, weiter klicken etc.

Wie würde so etwas für den IE, Firefox, Safari, Chrome etc aussehen können ? 

Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Lg,
Fireli


----------



## turtle (28. Jul 2014)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter?


----------



## firestone (6. Aug 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
danke für den Link ich habe nun ein bisschen quer gelesen und bräuchte doch noch Hilfe .
Mir fehlt immer noch der Ansatzpunkt ich habe es bis jetzt nicht geschaft mit certutil mir mein "eigenes Zertifikat" anzeigen zu lassen der Befehl certutil - store my liefert gar nichts . 

Hat jemand eventuell ein Codebeispiel für mich  ? Das ganze muss in Java 5 laufen. Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Lieben Gruß,
fireli


----------

